# Any Knitters from NE Ohio out there?



## cecma

Just curious to see how many NE OH knitter's are out here. My neighbor and I get together once a week for our knitting night.


----------



## biker chick

Hi: I am from western Nebraska, 9 miles from the Wyoming state line. I go to coffee on Monday and Friday mornings & I take my knitting with me. It gives me a little extra time to work while I visit with the other coffee drinkers. I belong to a craft club that during the winter months we meet twice a month and work together. Good time to visit and share patterns & ideas and share yummy treats.


----------



## cecma

That's awesome. I take my knitting with me every where. the kids thought it was crazy that I even took a small project to the zoo with us while we were waiting on the tram and eating lunch. I don't go anywhere without my bag now. 
Right now we just get together either on my deck or one of our houses, sometimes another friend will show up too. And the husbands have the kids!


----------



## sugarcookie

hi cecma.... nice to meet ya.... Akron Ohio here...happy knitting to ya....


----------



## casey1952

Hi cecma! I live on the far east side of Cleveland, Eastlake to be exact. What genera area are you in?
Casey


----------



## mcguire

cecma said:


> That's awesome. I take my knitting with me every where. the kids thought it was crazy that I even took a small project to the zoo with us while we were waiting on the tram and eating lunch. I don't go anywhere without my bag now.
> Right now we just get together either on my deck or one of our houses, sometimes another friend will show up too. And the husbands have the kids!


Sounds like fun. I live in Dennison about 100 miles south of you. Spent lots of summers in Cleveland with my sister.
Have a great day.


----------



## gaylehhs

I'm from Mentor, Ohio.


----------



## Kim1183

Hi Cecma, got one in Stow Ohio. I meet up with my knitting group every Wed or Thurs at our local LYS. Where about are you in Cleveland?


----------



## Laura Ric

I live in Canton Ohio and I have been knitting for a very long time off and on, right now I'm making things for my first granddaughter due in late Sept and hopeing to set up an esty shop within the month, with lots of baby things, purses, aprons etc. not all knit but a few knitted items. I am still creating my items but getting close. Hope the shop helps to keepme busy I am newly retired and somedays its great and others I wish I was still working maybe not full time but part time would be ok.


----------



## mgdarski

I am in Westlake, I feel I am still very new to knitting, I frequent Birds of a Feather in Avon and River Colors in Rocky River for my yarns and classes.


----------



## khayslip

Hi! I used to live in Mentor, too -- that was before I learned to knit. Are there knit shops around there? 

I graduated from the Univ. of Akron (man, that was a long commute), and Kent State for grad school. I sure miss NE Ohio and my friends there, but I definitely don't miss the snow!

Karen


----------



## graybird21

I am from Clinton or Green whatever you want to call it. The Post Office calls it Clinton and the signs call it Green. I recently moved here and have not found a local knitting group but would love to join one. Anyone that knows of one here I would like the information, I need alot of different things doll clothes, sweaters, dresses and baby items. I have just started knitting enterlac and love it. My last thing was socks and I love that as well, I prefer to knit in the round as I do not like to do the sewing of seams.


----------



## cecma

I am in Mayfield Heights


----------



## Janet Logan

Hey, Cleveland! 
Born and raised in Painesville, Ohio but now live in MI. Get back to Ohio frequently as my Mom(89) still lives in Perry. Sure do enjoy this site and the people we meet here!


----------



## gaylehhs

There is a great Knit Shop in Willoughby..I think its on 2nd street near the US Bank. There is another one in Chardon ..it's on the square. What street did you live on in Mentor?


----------



## graybird21

Where in Canton, I live in Green


----------



## paulrich

Hello out there, I was born and raised in Upper Sandusky, Ohio....now live in Roswell, NM....anyone from Roswell?


----------



## katkarma

Where is River Colors??? I will be in Cleveland (North Olmsted) next week to visit my mother (98) and was planning a trip to Birds of a Feather, but River Colors did not come up on my search.

Thanks,
Noreen (now in Tenn)


----------



## katkarma

Any other places on the west side I need to visit for yarn? Also, I'm busy with an afghan and need more Premier (Debra Norville) Serenity yarn to finish it....is there a Joann's on the westside???
Noreen


----------



## FlatheadLiving

I grew up in North Olmsted, high school in Fairview. Moved to Boulder City, Nv., now in Montana. No family left in Ohio, since my Mom moved to Phoenix to live with my youngest daughter. Still go back for the occasional HS reunion. 50 year one coming up in 2014. EGADS, can I really be that old!


----------



## bluester

I live in Mentor, OH too. I attend a weekly knitting group at "Knots" on the square in Chardon - wonderful group of knitters!


----------



## Kiwi_knitter

No I am not from Ohio,but I am in Kentucky,I am originally from New Zealand..I do not meet many knitters since living in USA the last 8years. Most knitters seem to be from New Zealand,Australia and Britain. I think American ladies mostly Crochet and Quilt. I am quite an experienced knitter, I have had a couple years break from knitting and the last year picked up my knitting needles again..maybe we can pick each others brains if we need to.
Cheers, Jacqui


----------



## cecma

There is one on 306 in Aurora too, didn't know there was one in willoughby will have to check that one out. hoping to get to the one in chardon soon too.


----------



## chemsec

From Berea, OH many knitting opportunities in the area.

Two quilds one on the 3rd Tuesday and one on the 4th Tuesday.

Plus a knitting meet up every Wednesday night at a local coffee shop. More info if you're interested--or anyone else.


----------



## tami_ohio

I'm between Cleveland and Sandusky, Ohio. There is a group of us that meets at the Ritter Library in Vermilion on Thurs. mornings at 11. 

Katkarma, did you know that Birds of a Feather moved farther east on St. Rt 254 into an old bank building? It is on the same side of the street, just not in the big red barn anymore.

Kiwi Knitter, there are lots of knitters in the USA. I don't know where you are in Kentucky, but google yarn shops in Kentucky and you will get quite a few listings. I have a list for every state, so that I can get DH to stop on our travels. As he likes to watch and chase trains, the agreement is I'll happily watch and chase as long as we stop at a yarn shop when one is in the area of the trains.

Here is the address and phone for River Colors
River Colors Studio
1387 Sloane Avenue 
Lakewood, Ohio 44107 
(216) 228-9276

Tami in Ohio


----------



## Lovemygreys

I am in the Northfield, Sagamore Hills area. What shop in Stow do you go to. I have been to Fine Points on Larchmere Blvd. by Shaker Square. It is nice. I have been wanting to find people who knit. I want a group that just meets and everyone works on what they want. I know alot of groups do charity projects as a group but I would like to just get together and finish some of my projects also.


----------



## pb54116

Laura Ric said:


> I live in Canton Ohio and I have been knitting for a very long time off and on, right now I'm making things for my first granddaughter due in late Sept and hopeing to set up an esty shop within the month, with lots of baby things, purses, aprons etc. not all knit but a few knitted items. I am still creating my items but getting close. Hope the shop helps to keepme busy I am newly retired and somedays its great and others I wish I was still working maybe not full time but part time would be ok.


I retired two years ago with the idea of working part-time. The longer you don't work, though, the harder it is to think about having to go out to work, even for a short time. I tried it this spring but it didn't work out.


----------



## pb54116

I was born at Huron Rd Hospital in East Cleveland and raised in Cleveland and Euclid but moved to Massachusetts when I got married 42 years ago (my husband is from MA). Most of my family is still there in the Cleveland area.


----------



## memawg1

hey there, I am in Mansfield, oh.


----------



## Bobbi Bee

I am from Stow and I meet with a group called Blanketeers. We meet the 2nd and 4th wed of the month and knit or crochet. We make afghans and give them to the Salvation Army, shelters, homeless and many other organizations. I have learned many new stitches and have even started to crochet again thanks to these wonderful ladies. I love this site.


----------



## jaymbee

I'm from Chagrin Falls, Ohio


----------



## katkarma

Thanks for the info Tami.....I know Lakewood well as I was raised in the corner of Cleveland that borders Lakewood and Rocky River called 'West Park'. Unfortunately I can only be there for 4 days but I'll definitely check it out! Thanks also for the heads-up on the one in Avon moving, will probably go there first!

Noreen


----------



## khayslip

gaylehhs said:


> There is a great Knit Shop in Willoughby..I think its on 2nd street near the US Bank. There is another one in Chardon ..it's on the square. What street did you live on in Mentor?


We lived in the Independence Place condos off Bellflower, near Mentor HS.


----------



## Zorch

Hi:

I am from Willoughby Hills, (Northeast Ohio, East of Cleveland).

I am part of a group of knitters that meet in the Community Center every Thursday morning from 10:00 - 12:00AM. to knit and socialize. They are a GREAT Group of ladies. Zorch1


----------



## Laura Ric

i live in the washington square area. easton and market. the allotment is stonehedge. right beside the edgewood golf course.


----------



## ladyinredc5

yes, I live in Lorain, but it is still 35 minutes from Cleveland. Doris


----------



## Lo'L

I am from Girard Ohio, Cleveland is about an hour away, where are you guys?


----------



## carol12

Hi!! I live in Lakewood have been here 33years.I grew up on the east side in Univ. Hts. Have been knitting 40 plus years on and off.Been on this site since March.


----------



## memawg1

Thanks for responding. I just do stuff for myself and others . I also go to a Library branch that has a finish friday every month. Get to know others that have helped me learn new things. I have always crocheted, but just learned to knit. Nothing other than flat pieces so far. Hope to get better. Have a nice day.


----------



## sam43616

I am in Perrysburg right now, currently crocheting two afghans for xmas presents........with a broken arm, I can't do a lot right now, but look out when I am healed.


----------



## hands-2-work

I live in Green or Uniontown, Ohio and I do alot of my own designs in crochet. I also would like to sell some of my things on ravelry or etsy but have yet to learn how to post photographs. I lost my husband coming up on two years ago and we were learning the computer together so now I am totally self-taught. Maybe some of you out there that are close by not only could get together with me to knit and crochet but could give me a lesson in putting my pictures on here so all can see and I can get a little more income. This is such an awesome site. I just got on here a week or so ago and I already feel like I have a million friends. It's so comforting.


----------



## tami_ohio

Ladyinred, ummmm, you are my neighbor! I am literally 5 miles south of the lake as the crow flies! What are you doing this morning? You are welcome to join us at the library in Vermilion. We start at 11 and will order lunch in. Just ask at the desk for the knitting group and they will show you where we are.


----------



## Kim1183

I'm a Nordonia Graduate. I won't mention the year though. I go to Stitch, Piece and Purl in Cuyahoga Falls and My Sisters Yarn Shop in Green is a favorite. Also like Designing Women by Summit Mall.


----------



## Lovemygreys

Kim1183 said:


> I'm a Nordonia Graduate. I won't mention the year though. I go to Stitch, Piece and Purl in Cuyahoga Falls and My Sisters Yarn Shop in Green is a favorite. Also like Designing Women by Summit Mall.


Both my kids graduated from Nordonia. My son in 82 and my daughter in 87. I have been to Stitch, Piece and Purl but not the others. I have to look up designing women by Summit that is close. Will have to look up the one in Green. Are you still in the area?


----------



## Annette Hilliard

My hometown is Wooster and I have family in Luckey, Berea and Elyria. Also graduated from Mt. Sinai School of Nursing in Cleveland many years ago. I live in California now but still feel a connection to all Buckeyes.


----------



## Kim1183

Yes I am. I graduated in 83. I wonder if I know your son? My brother may know your daughter. I live in Stow now but my mom is in Northfield


----------



## Kim1183

Yes I am. I graduated in 83. I wonder if I know your son? My brother may know your daughter. I live in Stow now but my mom is in Northfield


----------



## Lovemygreys

Kim1183 said:


> Yes I am. I graduated in 83. I wonder if I know your son? My brother may know your daughter. I live in Stow now but my mom is in Northfield


I PM you with some info. Curious to see if you know them.


----------



## KIM-KNITS

HELLO 
I was born and raised in East Cleveland as well. Shaw High Cardinal LOL I now live close to Shaker & I work in mayfield village. I participate in a knit night once a month @ the Shaker library


----------



## sam43616

My grandmother was born in Lucky in a log cabin. Her maiden name was Fork


----------



## hands-2-work

Kim1183 said:


> I'm a Nordonia Graduate. I won't mention the year though. I go to Stitch, Piece and Purl in Cuyahoga Falls and My Sisters Yarn Shop in Green is a favorite. Also like Designing Women by Summit Mall.


I have never heard of Designing Women by Summit Mall. Is that a yarn shop with pattern books and stuff? If so where is it located? Maybe we could meet there sometime and then go for coffee or a coke.


----------



## Cheryl_K

I live in Oberlin now, but I grew up and lived the majority of my adult life in Cleveland, and I still work there. As you can tell, I'm basically a west sider. Welcome to the site. Great to have another North East Ohioan!


----------



## Cheryl_K

I love Birds of a Feather. It's such a cool place! I hope you find lots of encouragement there for your knitting adventures.


----------



## paulrich

Come on ladies, I am sure there are knitters or crocheters in NM...hopefully Roswell


----------



## paulrich

Come on ladies, I am sure there are knitters or crocheters in NM...hopefully Roswell


----------



## Betty Tustin

I spent the past Tursday and Friday with my son who lives in Mentor. Many interesting shops!
WVBetty



gaylehhs said:


> I'm from Mentor, Ohio.


----------



## carconn2003

Hi, I'm from New Philadelphia, about an hour south of Akron and 30 minutes south of Canton. But I don't knit....I crochet.
Carol


----------



## carconn2003

memawg1 said:


> hey there, I am in Mansfield, oh.


hey my Mom and lots of relatives live in Mansfield, I get there occasionally I grew up in Greenwich but live in New Philadelphia now


----------



## carconn2003

Annette Hilliard said:


> My hometown is Wooster and I have family in Luckey, Berea and Elyria. Also graduated from Mt. Sinai School of Nursing in Cleveland many years ago. I live in California now but still feel a connection to all Buckeyes.


LOL born a worthless nut.....always a worthless nut


----------



## mcguire

carconn2003 said:


> Hi, I'm from New Philadelphia, about an hour south of Akron and 30 minutes south of Canton. But I don't knit....I crochet.
> Carol


Hi Carol, Havent heard from you for awhile. I live 12miles south of Carol. Little place called Dennison. known from one of the first rail road stops for serving the service men
in WW2, and our clay plants.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cheryl K, you are 10 minutes from me! I think we need to get together with LadyinredC5 who said she was in Lorain!


----------



## hands-2-work

carconn2003 said:


> Hi, I'm from New Philadelphia, about an hour south of Akron and 30 minutes south of Canton. But I don't knit....I crochet.
> Carol


  I crochet as well and live in Uniontown which is between Akron and Canton. I can get to either in about 15-20 minutes depending on wherabouts i need to go. Of course my car will go directly to any craft store REAL fast!! I used to work with a girl from New Philadelphia so I know exactly where it is. Not too far really. Maybe we can meet sometime. I am a crochet maniac and like to do alot for charities. I'm a widow now for going on two years and it's still hard getting used to being alone so it occupies my time.


----------



## carconn2003

I crochet as well and live in Uniontown which is between Akron and Canton. I can get to either in about 15-20 minutes depending on wherabouts i need to go. Of course my car will go directly to any craft store REAL fast!! I used to work with a girl from New Philadelphia so I know exactly where it is. Not too far really. Maybe we can meet sometime. I am a crochet maniac and like to do alot for charities. I'm a widow now for going on two years and it's still hard getting used to being alone so it occupies my time.[/quote]

Hiya Vicki
I'm glad to hear from you. I'm just a rookie when it comes to crochet. I started years ago but never learned to read patterns or what the stitches were, so that's what I'm teaching myself now. I've made some place mats and pot holders and dish cloths but not much else. I don't think I have patience enough to start a big project just yet. We'll have to see about meeting maybe one of these days.
Carol


----------



## hands-2-work

:-( okay , sounds like a plan. If you ever want me to teach you more just let me know and I would be happy to do so. As I said I am alone and would enjoy the company and heaven knows I am experienced!! Have a great day and we'll see you on here I'm sure.


----------



## tesso63

I am origionally from Elyria. Have friends and relatives in Elyria, North Ridgeville and Lorain. My Aunt still lives in Kent. I'm in Texas now. I wish I had people to meet up with here.


----------



## hands-2-work

tesso63 said:


> I am origionally from Elyria. Have friends and relatives in Elyria, North Ridgeville and Lorain. My Aunt still lives in Kent. I'm in Texas now. I wish I had people to meet up with here.


wish you were here so we could meet but i am sure you will make new friends where you are soon. look into anylocal church or community centers and see if they have any knitting and crocheting groups and then you can feel more at home!


----------



## awpacky

I'm from Cleveland, where do you live?


----------



## awpacky

What libraries have this day? Are they in the Cleveland area???


----------



## darbysister

Hi... I live in Olmsted Falls (well actually Olmsted Township but same same)..
I'm new to this group but have been playing with knitting for 60 years... please note the word "playing".. I also spin and weave.. 
Where do you live ... ?"


----------



## awpacky

darbysister said:


> Hi... I live in Olmsted Falls (well actually Olmsted Township but same same)..
> I'm new to this group but have been playing with knitting for 60 years... please note the word "playing".. I also spin and weave..
> Where do you live ... ?"


I live in Broadview Heights. I notice on your bio that you have done machine embroidery. I don't have an expensive machine but when I got it I did a lot. It has been so long I can't remember how to do some of things. What is your experience with machine embroidery?


----------



## jackieg

Hi - I'm from Bay Village Ohio and have been knitting for about 4 years, learned how to knit from watching videos on the web...I knit continential style, but can also knit by throwing when needed. I usually knit every night while watching tv with hubby!


cecma said:


> Just curious to see how many NE OH knitter's are out here. My neighbor and I get together once a week for our knitting night.


----------



## jackieg

Hi neighbor, I live in Bay Village!


mgdarski said:


> I am in Westlake, I feel I am still very new to knitting, I frequent Birds of a Feather in Avon and River Colors in Rocky River for my yarns and classes.


----------



## jackieg

I grew up in Mansfield, haven't been back there for about 18 years now.
quote=memawg1]hey there, I am in Mansfield, oh.[/quote]


----------



## darbysister

Hi
I live in Olmsted Falls and saw your memo. I've been knitting since before highschool and that was a long time ago. I can't say I'm a great knitter, but know I will never stop.
This is a great site. I'm always looking for new knitting friends.
Maggie


----------



## hands-2-work

darbysister said:


> Hi
> I live in Olmsted Falls and saw your memo. I've been knitting since before highschool and that was a long time ago. I can't say I'm a great knitter, but know I will never stop.
> This is a great site. I'm always looking for new knitting friends.
> Maggie


nice to hear back from someone reasonably close by. I mostly do lots and lots of crocheting and would love to get together some day. uniontown is actually a suburb of akron but maybe somehow we could meet halfway or something. till the, keep those needles flying.


----------



## carol12

Hi I live in Lakewood Ohio and have been knitting for over 35 years I used to knit at a shop in Lakewood called Sheep=in -a heep but she closed 2years ago :-(. Really miss that store. Would realy love to find another group of women.


----------



## darbysister

Hi
you brought back good memories.. The gal who owned Sheep in A Heap was in my weaving guild... since then I have moved to North Carolina, then Florida.. Back in this area for 4 years now. I just pretty much knit now but still have some unfinished projects... LOL
If you would like to meet sometime let me know and we can decide where and when.. I live in Columbia Park which is off of rt. 252.. it is a manufactured park community. I lived for 22 years in Berea. 
Get back to me.. and maybe we can get together.
Maggie


----------



## darbysister

Hi
I live in Olmsted Falls and am familar with Birds of a feather. I have to admit I was disappointed when I saw that they had moved to their new location. The other was just so neat.
There is a gal in Lakewood who may contact me regarding this email and we might try to get together. If you are interested let me know OK.
Maggie


----------



## carol12

Maggie it would be nice to get together some time soon. I work part time during the day. My email is [email protected] Maybe we could do lunch out by great northern, I'm off on wed. and sat.


----------



## gagirl

Hi, May field Hts...My name is Bonnie Cameron and I live in Augusta, GA...moved here from Lyndhurst, Oh in 1991. I used to own a knit shop in Cleveland HTs called Knitique in the late '80s. It was at the corner of Cedar and Lee Rds. I was there over 5 years...sure did hate to leave. We have lots of relatives in the Cleveland area but mostly the east side and Chagrin Falls now. Before I was married in1984, I worked as executive sec at The F
ront Row Theatre. We really miss living there, but not the snow. My husband was born there and grew up in Bratenhl. I was wondering if I would ever experience the small world thing on this forum.

. 
.


----------



## Bobbi Bee

Hi

I am from Stow Ohio and I belong to Blanketeers. We meet the 2nd and 4th wed afternoon each month. We make afghans for the needy and donate them. We have about 32 ladies, some come to every meeting and others make squares at home and send them in to be made into afghans. Everyone is welcome and we will teach anyone that wants to learn to knit or crochet.


----------



## Laura Ric

can't really help you. I live in Canton, thats a little far to drive to knit..


----------



## jaymbee

I'm from Chagrin Falls, OH


----------



## tami_ohio

I'm about 25 minutes west of you Darbysister. Send me a message thru here, and I'll meet with some of you if the date and time is right. I'm on the road right now, but will be home after mother's day. Internet is iffy but I'll get back to you as soon as I can.

Tami


----------



## mbhefner

I am in Cortland near warren/Youngstown area


----------



## gagirl

I am a Cleveland transplant . Actually I had a big yarn shop at the corner of Cedar & lee.....Knitique. I was there for about 6 years.

My husband had a great job offer here in Augusta , Ga , so I had to give up my shop and we just liquidated because of the amount of time we had to make the move.

I had soooooo many lovely clients and we had so much fun every day. I will never forget the memories of those years and the friends I made.

Bonnie Cameron


----------



## Annette Hilliard

SorryI took a while. Just had a knee fracture and surgery. I am an Ohio by birth and went to school in Cleveland, was married there and lived for 10 years. I am really an East sider but lived a few years on the West Side and worked there also. My hometown is Wooster, OH. Nice to meet you.


----------



## gagirl

Hey! We lived in lyndhurst-Pepper Pike Brainard Rd area. My husband was born and grew up there. I moved there in 1971 and moved south in 1991. We love it here but loved Cleveland just not the weather. Where do you live now and when did you move away? It's nice to connect with someone from home. Bonnie


----------



## gagirl

Thanks for replying. We live in the south now but my husband was born there and we moved here in 1991. He went to Lakewood High, grad 1973 from Mt. Union College. He worked for steel co. I was executive sec at Front Row theater for 8 years. So sad when it closed.

It is such a great place to live in Spring and summer just not in winter.
When we moved I had to liquidate my shop in Cleveland Hts. There are no shops here, but there is a small shop in Aiken....very limited amount of yarn. The best one fairly close to us is in Lexington , SC, about an hour away. There are, of course, several in Atlanta.

Thanks for responding, Bonnie


----------



## gagirl

CF is a great place to live. Have family who live there. My husbands brother r Cameron, OB/GYN at Greaga Co Hospital lives there.sd does anotherer brother who owns a tile and carpet store. We used to drive out there to get ice cream and watch the kids jump off into the river. 
Great place...enjoy! Bonnie


----------



## gagirl

I have a very good friend echo weaves...Jane. Don't know if she belongs to a guild. So nice to receive your response. Keep knitting, Bonniep


----------



## gagirl

I am the poster and I now live in Georgia, but was a resident of Lyndhurst for 25 years. My husband lived in Bratenahl and went to Lakewood High and grad. From Mt Union in '73. He worked for steel company, I was exec. Secretary at Front Row Theater for 8 years. So sad they had to close. I then opened my shop Knitique and was there until 1991 when we moved south. Been here 25 years.
So happy you replied. Bonnie


----------



## gagirl

Hi... I no longer live there, but we lived in Lyndhurst and I had a yarn shop at the corner of Cedar & Lee... Knitique. I made so many wonderful friends. I it was a gathering place for knitters.
We had to close the shop in 1990 due an employment advancement for my husband. We now live in the land of no snow, but alas, there are no yarn shops.
I truly miss Cleveland
Gagirl


----------



## Bemay

Are you aware that the perry branch library meets on the first and 4th Tuesday of each month for craft time? 2 -4 pm.


----------

